# cross compile (klar)

## hedmo

hej alla

jag har nyss införskaffat mig en kandidat att ha Gentoo på.men den är lite slö så jag funderar på det där med cross compile.jag har en ryzen dator med CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1" och en intel med COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe".när jag kollar på gentoo wiki så blir jag bara förvirrad.så till lite frågor:

1.vilket val är lättast? crossdev eller distcc?

2.vad behöver jag göra mer än ha samma gcc och det valda programmet?

3.fördelar/nackdelar?

jag börjar med dessa.det kommer 1000 till med all sanolikhet.

mvh hedmoLast edited by hedmo on Tue Jan 01, 2019 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hedmo

okej så jag har börjat.vad jag förstår,mitt första hinder är:

```
distcc[32094] (dcc_build_somewhere) Warning: failed to distribute, running locally instead
```

och sedan 

```
distcc[5375] (dcc_talk_to_include_server) Warning: INCLUDE_SERVER_PORT not set - did you forget to run under '
```

----------

## kallamej

Med crossdev bygger du en stage4 på din snabba burk som du sedan packar upp på din långsamma. Du kan även bygga binärpaket som du installerar på den långsamma. Lite jobb med att sätta upp byggmiljön men sedan är det rättframt.

Med distcc måste du sätta upp distccd på samtliga burkar som skall hjälpa till och som du skriver ha samma gcc mm. I övrigt skall det bara vara att köra på som vanligt på den långsamma burken fast med distcc som feature.

Vad gäller ditt första problem: Är distccd igång och är portarna öppna i eventuell brandvägg?

----------

## hedmo

 *kallamej wrote:*   

>  Vad gäller ditt första problem: Är distccd igång och är portarna öppna i eventuell brandvägg?

 

kallamej

tack så mycket.missade portarna och sedan använde jag mig av:

```
 distccmon-gui
```

som inte visar portages arbete.

mvh hedmo

----------

